# Weekly Competition 2015-27



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F2 U2 R' F R2 F
*2. *U F R F2 U' R U' F2 U'
*3. *U' R2 U F' U R2 U2 F2 U'
*4. *R F' R F U2 R' F' R2
*5. *F2 R F2 R' F2 R U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R D' F' R F R' B' R F R'
*2. *F2 R D2 L B2 D2 R U2 R B2 R' U L B2 L' D2 B' F L R'
*3. *L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F' D B' F' D L' R D' L2 U' R2
*4. *U' L U2 B' R2 L2 U2 D B L' F' D2 B D2 L2 F D2 F R2
*5. *D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R U' B' D2 L2 B' L D2 B' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw B' Rw R Uw' U Fw' F2 L Uw' F' L R2 D2 Rw' R Uw U B2 Rw R2 D' Uw' U B L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L F' L' Uw' R' U' L'
*2. *B D Uw2 F Uw2 B' Fw' R' F Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw' R' B2 Uw' Fw L Rw Fw' F U' Rw B' Fw2 U2 F' Rw' D Uw2 R2 Fw2 D' Uw' Rw Uw2 F Rw2 Uw
*3. *D U R2 Fw2 F D' Rw2 B2 D2 U R B2 Fw F R' F R' Fw' D2 Rw D B Fw Rw2 Uw U L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' B Fw R' D2 B R' U B D Uw'
*4. *R' B D2 U2 B' D U2 F' D Uw2 F2 R Fw' L2 D2 B Rw' R' Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' L' Rw2 R U' B Uw F2 Rw2 R Fw F D' U2 F Uw' L' Rw2 F'
*5. *Fw2 F2 R2 D2 F' Rw2 R Fw' D Uw2 L B D R' D' Rw Fw F2 D Fw D2 Uw Rw2 F2 L B F2 U' L' U2 L' Uw B' F' Uw' R' U B Uw2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 Bw2 Uw2 L U' R2 B2 F Dw B L2 D2 R D' Rw Fw2 L' Rw Bw' Uw' B2 D' R Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 Bw D2 Uw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' B R' Dw' Uw' B' Bw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 R B Rw' B' Bw Fw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 B D L2 Rw Uw' Bw' Lw2
*2. *Dw' B' D Bw D2 Uw' L R B2 Bw' Lw2 F Rw Bw2 Lw Rw Dw2 B2 D L2 R F' U2 F2 Rw2 B Bw' Dw2 Rw Fw2 L R' U' L Fw' Rw2 B' Bw' Fw' F' Dw' U' R2 Uw' L Uw' Rw2 B' U Bw2 D U2 Fw2 F2 Rw Fw' L' R B Fw
*3. *D2 Rw2 U Fw2 F' D' Fw' L' Uw' B2 R F2 D' B Lw2 Fw' Uw Bw U2 B' Dw2 Fw U L2 Rw' Fw' R' Dw' U2 B' R' Dw2 Uw2 U Bw Uw2 Lw2 U Bw' Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 F' Uw' U' Rw' D' B2 D Dw' Fw2 D' B R' Dw F' Lw' Fw2 U2
*4. *R' Dw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 Dw' Fw Uw F2 Lw2 R' Uw2 U' Lw' D' Uw F Lw D2 F Dw2 L R' D B R2 Dw2 F2 Rw Uw Rw Bw2 F' Dw2 U F L2 D' Rw U' Lw2 Bw Uw Bw2 F2 Uw' B2 Uw2 L' Lw Uw F2 L2 Lw D' Fw U2 Fw F2
*5. *Uw Rw2 F Lw' B' Fw2 R' D2 F Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw F' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 D' Dw' U Fw L2 Lw R2 Dw2 Rw R' D2 U L U B2 Dw U2 Bw U B R2 Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 Lw' R2 D2 Rw2 Dw Fw2 Uw' R' U Bw2 Fw2 L U Bw2 Uw Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D' B 2B2 2L2 2F2 3U2 R B R 2D' 2B U' 3F' R2 U2 B 3U2 U2 3F2 L' F2 2D' 2B2 3U' 3R2 3U 3R2 B 2L2 3R 2F L2 R 3U 2R2 3F2 2R 3F F D' 2F 2U' U' 3F 2R R2 3F' 2U 2F2 U2 2R2 D B2 2R D 3R2 D R2 2F 3U' 3R R D' L' B 2B' F2 L2 2R2 D
*2. *3U2 B2 D 2U F 3U' 3F' 2U2 B2 3R' 2U2 B2 F' L' D 2U B 2B' 3F' U 3R U 3F' D' 3U' 2U' B 2B' U' 2R2 R2 B2 L 2L 3R D2 3U R' 2F2 D 2L2 B' F2 D2 3R' 3F2 2D' 2R2 D 3R' 3F' 2D2 2F2 3R2 F' 2L' B2 2F2 F' D2 3R2 R2 3U2 B2 2F2 3R' 2D 3U 2L B
*3. *B' 2D 2R 2D 3U2 2U' U2 3R 2R' 2U2 L 2L2 3R' R' 2U2 3F2 3R2 D' U2 B' 3R R F 3R2 2B2 L' 3R' 3U2 3F 2F' 2L' 3R2 D' 3U 2U2 B D 2U 2B 2D2 U' L2 3R U2 2B' L' F2 3R F' L2 3R2 D 3F2 L 3R2 2R 2D 2U' 2R 2U' 2B' 3F 2F2 2U 2F' F 3U U2 2R' 2B2
*4. *2L' 2U 3F D U 3F' 2R2 2B 3R2 2R' B2 2B D 2D 3R' B 2F' 2L' U' B' U2 3R2 R' D' 2R U 2F2 F' 2L2 R 2F' L 2L' 3U 2F' U' 3R' 3F' 3R' 2D 2B' 2D R2 2B' L' 2L' F' 2L 2R D' L' 3R2 3U L2 B2 3F' L F2 2L 2B' R' U' 2R2 B2 2B 2R 2D2 L 2D B'
*5. *B2 2L2 B D2 3U 2U' U' F2 R 2U' 2B' 2D U2 2F 2D2 2U' L 2B2 F2 2L2 R2 3U' L 2R R 2F' 2L R U F D' 2U' L 3R2 3F' U 3F F2 D 2D2 2B 2F 3R B' 2D' L 3R D 3R2 2D 3U' 2L' 2F U 2F F' 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D 3U' 2B2 F 2U' L' 2L 3F' R' D' 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3U' 2L B' 3L 3R2 2R 3B 2F2 3R2 2B 3F2 2U 2F 2R2 2D B 2B 3B 2F' 3L' 2B' F' 2D' 2L 3R' 2B' 3F 3D 2R R' U' 2F' F 2L D' 3B 3D B2 3B 3F 3U2 L' U 3B2 D2 3B 3L2 2D' 2U F2 2L' F 2D2 3D2 3L 2R' R 3D B' 2F' R' F' 3D2 3U' 2U R2 2F' 2U L2 3R' R' 3B 2F' R' 2B 3F 2F' 3L 2R' 2D2 3L' 2R' 3U 2U' 3L 3R2 2B F2 2D 3D2 3F U B2 R' 3U U' 3B L' 3L2
*2. *3R2 3F' D' 3D2 2B2 F D' 3D L 2R2 3D 2U 3L' U2 2F' 2L B 3F 2F' 2R2 B2 2B' 3B' 2F' 3U' U 3B2 3F 2L2 3D' 3U2 3F 2D2 F' L R 2B 2D 2B' 2F2 2U2 3B L' 2D2 3U 2U2 2F2 2L 3F L' 3L2 R2 2D' 2U2 F 2R' 3D 3L2 R2 D 3D2 2U 3B' U' R U2 2B2 2F2 2L2 B2 U' 3B 3U 3L' B' F2 3R' F' 2D 3F 3U' 2F' L' 3R 2F2 3U' 3R' R2 2F2 L2 B' 3F F 2R 2D' 3F 2D R2 B 2R2
*3. *2U2 3R2 2R2 R' B2 3L' R' 3D' 2L' B 2L' R' 3U2 2U 2R 3U F2 2D2 B' 2B' 2U' 2R2 B2 L2 F2 2L F 3R 2D2 U 2B2 L' F' 2D 2F L' 3D F' 3R 2R' R2 3U 2R2 D 3D 3F' F' U2 2F L' 2B 3B2 L' R 2U2 2B F 3D 3B2 2R 3F F' 3R2 2F2 2U2 2B2 D' 3U L2 2L' 3L2 2R' R2 3U2 F R 3B' 2F 2U2 2F2 D' L 2L 2D2 2L 3U2 U' R 2B2 3B' 3D' 2L' 3B2 2U' F2 U2 2F2 F' 3R2 2D
*4. *2L' 3U2 B' 2F 2D 3D2 3U' R 3D 2U 3L R 3D2 3F2 R 3U 3L F2 3L 2F' U2 L2 F 3L2 2R' R F2 2R2 U' 3F2 3R2 B F2 U2 3B 3F' 3R2 2D U' 3R 3D U' 2F' L' 2B2 F 2U F 2D L' R 3D2 L 2L' 3U U2 3R2 2R' D 2D2 3D 3R' 2R B 2F 2L B 2U 3L B2 3R 2U2 3F 3U R' 3U2 B2 L2 3R' F 3R' 3D2 2U2 3L' 2D 3L 3U 2U' 2B' 3D' U 2L 2D 3D2 U L' R 3D 3R 2R2
*5. *B 3B2 3L' 3D' 3U' L' 3B' 3L D2 2B 3B2 3F F2 2U' F2 2U2 L 2F' 3D B L D2 L' 3F' D' 3U 2U' 2R' 2F' L2 D 3U' 3R2 F2 2L2 3L R B 3L2 2R' 2D 2L' 2B' 2D L' D' 2D L 2B' D' 2U2 2L' 2R' U' B' R2 2U' 3F' R 2U' B2 2F2 2U2 3L 2D 2U' L2 3U 2U B2 3F 2F' 2L 3L F 3D' B 2B' 3B2 2F' R' B2 3F' R2 B' 3F D 2L2 2R F' 2D2 L2 D' 2D2 F2 3D 2R' 3B 3F' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U F R' U F' R2 U R2
*2. *F' R' F2 U R F U2 R
*3. *F' R' F U2 R' F' R' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' B U D R F U D' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L'
*2. *B' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' D' L' U B F R B2 D2
*3. *U R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L' U' R B U2 F2 R2 U R F' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Uw R2 B' F2 L B' Fw Uw' Rw' Uw' L Rw R Uw2 F Rw' R B F L D2 Fw' L D2 B2 D2 Rw' U2 F' Uw2 U' R' D R' D' B' F2 L' R
*2. *Uw2 R2 Uw F D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 R Uw F D Uw' Rw' R2 F' Rw R B' Fw U' L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U2 R D' B2 U R Fw Uw2 B Fw F' D' L' Rw2 D2
*3. *Uw2 F2 Uw Rw R' B' Fw' F' Uw2 R' Uw2 R D2 L B2 F' L' B' Fw F L B2 Fw' U' B' R' Fw L' R2 F2 L2 U' F' L Rw2 D B L2 U B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 R2 D2 Fw Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Rw' R B2 Bw Lw2 Uw' R2 U' L2 R2 D' Dw U2 Lw2 R2 B' Dw F2 Rw' R' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 U' L B2 F L Dw' Uw2 Fw' Dw' B' Bw2 F U2 Bw' Fw F' U F Uw U Lw2 Rw Dw2 R'
*2. *B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' B Fw Rw2 R Bw' Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw Lw' F2 Dw Uw B Bw2 F Uw2 U' B F' D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' U Lw2 F Uw B Fw Lw Rw' D B L2 F' U Fw F D2 Fw2 Dw' Fw F' Lw' D Dw U' Bw Fw' L' Dw' Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw'
*3. *B2 U' Rw Bw L Dw' R2 D' B' Fw2 F' Dw' Fw2 D2 R U Rw R Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw R' B' Bw Fw2 Rw F2 Lw2 U2 F L2 Lw Rw Dw' B Rw2 Dw2 R' Dw Fw' L2 F Uw' Bw Lw' Dw' L Lw' Dw2 Lw Dw L Uw Rw R2 U Lw Rw' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 3U2 2L 2F 3U U' 2R 2U2 U2 B' 3F 2F 2D2 3F' 3U 3F L' 2L 3R 2R 2F 2D2 F 3U 3R D F U 2L' 2D2 U' 2L' 3U2 2B L 2L 2R D B2 F 2R B 2B2 3U' L 3R2 2D 3U 2U L 3R' 3F2 2F2 F 2L' D' 3R' B2 3U R' 3U' 2U U2 3F 2F' F D2 2L2 3R2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 2D 2U2 B 3F2 2F2 2R' R B 3F' 2F' R' 2U2 3L' 3D2 3F' L 3R2 D2 B2 2B2 3B2 3U2 B 2L2 3D2 3U2 3B' 3U2 F' D' B' 3B2 2L' 3L2 3R' 3D B2 3U 2L2 3D B 3B2 2R' 2D' 3L2 3R2 3F' 2U' 2R' 3B2 3R D 3B L 3R 3U 3B2 2F' U2 F2 2L 3F2 2F2 F' L 3L' R' D' 2D2 3U 3L' 3R2 3U' L' 3U' B' 2F 2D 2L2 B' 2D 3U2 R' 3U2 B' 3F 2F2 F 3R D' 2D' 3F 3L2 R 2U 3F2 L' B U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R U2 R
*2. *U2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 B L2 R F2 D L2 B' U2 R' B D U'
*3. *F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' D2 U L D B2 L2 F U R D R'
*4. *D F2 D' R' F' B D2 R' D R U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F
*5. *F' R2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' U L2 B D2 R2 B' D' R
*6. *R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U B R' U2 R' B' F2 R F' R2 U
*7. *F2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' D' L' U' B2 L' R' B' L2 B2
*8. *L D2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 R F2 R D2 U' L U F D2 R' D U B' L
*9. *R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L' F R B2 U B' L2 R2 D2
*10. *L2 F' D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 B' F2 D' B' D U R B2 L' F' U B'
*11. *U2 D2 L' U2 B' D F U D' L2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B D2 B2 D2
*12. *D F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 B' U2 L' F L2 D' F2 D F2
*13. *D2 U2 F2 R B2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U L' F' R B' D' L2 F R'
*14. *U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B U2 L2 R U' L' D2 B L2 D
*15. *U2 L2 R2 B U2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 F R' B' R' F' R' U B2 D2 R'
*16. *U' B' D2 F L2 U2 R D F D R2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2
*17. *U2 D R F B U' D F' D R2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2
*18. *U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U F D L' U' F L' R B' D' U'
*19. *D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R' D' L' U2 F' L' D' L U R2
*20. *B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' B F2 R' D L' R U B U L'
*21. *R2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B U2 B D2 F' L' B' D R D' F2 D2 B2 U2 B'
*22. *L2 U2 R2 B U' F D2 L' B U2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U D B2 U F2
*23. *L F2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R D' B D2 B F2 D L U2 L
*24. *U2 F L2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F' D B' R D2 B D' R B D' U'
*25. *R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B' U R U' R U R2 U' F U'
*26. *B L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B R2 F2 U L' B F D L' D2 U' R2
*27. *R2 U' B2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B L' R2 B2 U' R F L2 F' R2
*28. *B R2 U2 L D R U' F R' D' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' B2 D2 F L2 B' D2
*29. *F U2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B2 U' B L' R' D2 B' D2 R' U2 F
*30. *U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 B R2 B U2 R B F' D L D'
*31. *U2 F D' B2 L D' B2 R2 F U' L2 U R2 U F2 U' R2 U F2 U2
*32. *U L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B D L2 D' U F L U' B2 R
*33. *B2 U2 R B2 L D2 B2 L D2 R' U2 F' R2 U' L' R2 D' R' F L2 B
*34. *U B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U' F' D2 L B U2 L' U' R B' R2
*35. *L2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 L2 R F2 L' F' U2 F D2 F R' B' D L'
*36. *R' U2 R' D L F' D2 R' U' F D2 R' U2 L F2 B2 D2 R' B2 L U2
*37. *D' F' B' R F L2 F' D2 L U2 L2 U' D2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D'
*38. *B2 R2 D2 L F2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R' F' R2 B U' L' U F D2 L2
*39. *B2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 F L' U2 R F2 R U' B2 R2 F
*40. *B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' D B' U2 L' U F' R2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U' F2 R U F2 R2 F U2 L F R2 U2
*2. *U2 B L2 D2 F U2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B D' U2 F R' B D' U F
*3. *B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R' B' D F2 D2 L R B2 D L'
*4. *U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U R D2 B F' R D2 B' D' L'
*5. *F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D U' L2 U R' B' U2 R F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L2 U L' D' R B D2 B2 D' U2 B2
*2. *B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' U' B U' B' R2 B2 L B U
*3. *D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L R' B U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' U'
*4. *U D2 B L D' R' L2 U' B L' D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U R2
*5. *L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U2 L F' U' L2 D' B D2 B2 R' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L' U L2 B' D2 L2 B F2 R' U'
*2. *R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 F D U2 B' L' B' L U2
*3. *U' F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F R' D L2 D2 B D U' F L' F2
*4. *F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F R' F L R' U2 B2 F U F2
*5. *F2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' B F R F' U' R' F U' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' B' R F' B D' B' R' F' B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 L B2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R2 U F R' U F' R
*3. *D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L' F D2 R
*4. *Rw2 R D2 B' Fw D2 Uw U' L' B F2 U2 B' F' Rw' B Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' D Uw L' F2 L U Fw2 F' D L' D B2 F' R2 B2 F D2 U2 B2 Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F R' U2 F2 R F R U'
*3. *L2 F2 D U L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B F2 U L R U B R2 F U2
*4. *F' R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw F U2 R' F' L F' L2 D2 Uw U' R D' Fw' D' L2 B' R2 F' Uw U2 L2 U' R2 U B Uw2 L' Fw' D' Uw F2 R' B2 F2 R
*5. *R2 D Rw Fw' F D F2 L F2 Dw2 F Rw D2 U' F Rw2 Fw' Dw L Fw Uw2 U2 L' B2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw L2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R' Bw' Fw2 R D2 B L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Dw L Rw2 U B2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' Fw U' L D Lw B' U2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-1 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' U' R' U B' R U r b u
*2. *R' L B' U L' B' U' B' l r' u
*3. *U L' U' B' L' B' L' R L l' r'
*4. *U' R' U' R' B R L B L l r b u'
*5. *R' B U' R' B' L' R U r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, 2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -5) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(-3, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (3, 6) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 6) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' R D L' R' U L' U' R' D' U'
*2. *U D' L' U' R D' R D' U' D' U'
*3. *R U' R' D R' U' D' U' U D' U'
*4. *L D' L' D' L' R U R' U' D' U'
*5. *U R' U D R D' U' L U' D' U'


----------



## Selkie (Jun 30, 2015)

*3x3x3:* 15.39, 15.67, 17.25, 17.98, 16.48 = *16.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:17.13, 1:12.37, 1:03.18, 1:07.08, 1:10.03 = *1:09.83*
Comment: Loving the new MoYu AoSu having used by SS v2 for years. Did my first Ao100 yesterday 
*5x5x5:*2:55.67, 2:59.24, 2:33.53, 2:31.42, 2:13.60 = *2:40.21*
Comment: Using a New Shenshou, lubed it after the first two solves!
*6x6x6:*5:00.63, 5:01.05, 5:12.65, 4:56.41, 4:54.99 = *4:54.99*
*7x7x7:*8:42.27, 8:57.22, 8:23.40, 7:48.56, 8:12.20 = *8:25.96*
Comment: Ouch, feel way out of practice with 7 

_Comment:_ Its been a few years since I did the weekly comp but back practicing daily so be good to join in again


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 30, 2015)

Just want to ask, what is the actual fastest ever 3x3 average? The guy on the list is obviously not legit.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 30, 2015)

2x2: 4.28, (3.64), 3.86, (4.83), 4.30 = 4.15
3x3: (10.96), (13.87), 13.81, 13.74, 13.12 = 13.56
4x4: (1:00.87), 59.13, 55.43, 53.64, (49.86) = 56.07
5x5: (1:46.10), 1:58.17, 1:51.30, 1:59.93, (2:08.45) = 1:56.47
3x3 OH: 24.68, 21.11, 20.78, (29.27), (20.10) = 22.19
Megaminx: 2:03.08, (2:16.57), 2:06.13, (1:48.61), 1:57.59 = 2:02.27
Pyraminx: (4.96), 4.64, 3.89, 4.30, (3.67) = 4.28
Square-1: 36.35, (48.85), (22.16), 32.86, 28.07 = 32.43
Skewb: 12.15, (24.80), 14.60, 17.71, (10.74) = 14.82

3x3 though... pls.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 30, 2015)

> 3. R U' R' D R' U' D' *U' U* D' U'


What happened with the third skewb scramble?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Just want to ask, what is the actual fastest ever 3x3 average? The guy on the list is obviously not legit.


Feliks Zemdegs is the only person ever to have an (official) average sub 7 seconds. Anyone near that in this contest will have to have a good
official result to be accepted here.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 30, 2015)

I was a fail snail at all events except for Pyra, being that I failed and that I was slow. xD But seriously, I did. Also, did anyone else get a side solved on the 4th Skewb scramble? I have to ask because I'm prone to misscrambles. But hey, FMC, Mega, OH and SQ1 PBs make up for all of the failing, right?


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 1, 2015)

clock: 12.86, 15.63, 13.08, 17.17, 11.18 (ao5 = 13.86)
pyraminx : 11.88, 5.78, 8.85, 6.97, 5.65 (ao5 = 7.20)
2x2: 4.77, 5.65, 4.43, 4.57, 6.63+ (ao5 = 5.00)
3x3: 17.22, 34.39, 19.82, 18.94, 27.11 (ao5 = 21.96)
4x4 : 1:29.10, 59.22, 1:10.52, 1:13.84, 1:06.84 (ao5 = 1:10.40)
OH: 59.79, 58.91, 55.40, 44.16 1:03.54 (ao5 = 58.03)
skewb: 12.17, 8.87, 13.62, 11.11, 26.02 (ao5 = 12.30)
5x5: 2:47.95+, 2:53.71, 2:27.63, 2:29.08, 2:26.43 (ao5 = 2:34.89)
sq1: 1:17.41, 6:13.72, 2:51.16, 6:05.24, 4:11.51 (ao5 = 4:22.64) [i just got my sq1 today]


----------



## CaptainB (Jul 1, 2015)

2x2 (3.556) (5.445) 4.496 4.285 4.099 = 4.293 avg5
3x3 18.718 (18.285) 19.585 19.031 (19.852) = 19.111 avg5 (sub20!)
pyraminx 11.393 (7.926) 12.706 (12.982) 11.556 = 11.885 avg5
skewb (10.164) 11.912 17.503 (19.267) 13.820 = 14.412


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I was a fail snail at all events except for Pyra, being that I failed and that I was slow. xD But seriously, I did. Also, did anyone else get a side solved on the 4th Skewb scramble? I have to ask because I'm prone to misscrambles. But hey, FMC, Mega, OH and SQ1 PBs make up for all of the failing, right?



It is definitely a misscramble


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2015)

2x2: (3.17), 4.04, 4.64, 3.86, (12.05) = 4.18
3x3: (11.31), 12.09, (14.68), 11.51, 11.32 = 11.64
4x4: (52.45), 53.83, 55.41, (1:01.88), 54.87 = 54.70
OH: (26.27), (31.19), 29.23, 27.57, 28.89 = 28.56
Pyra: 8.67, (7.61), 8.18, 8.19, (10.08) = 8.35
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 1:21.74
2x2 BLD: 41.53, 52.61, 35.35 = 35.35
3x3 BLD: 2:53.15, DNF(2:56.27), 2:28.65 = 2:28.65


----------



## Edmund (Jul 1, 2015)

2x2- 6.26
7.56, (4.69), 6.40, 4.81, (8.93 + 2 = 10.93)


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 1, 2015)

:O I can't believe I'm 3rd out of 7 people in Pyra! I have 62 points right now, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 1, 2015)

4 seconds quicker on 2x2, but 6 seconds slower on 3x3 compared to last week...

May have a go at FMC later this week


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 2, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> 4 seconds quicker on 2x2, but 6 seconds slower on 3x3 compared to last week...
> 
> May have a go at FMC later this week



We both, once again, bottom the list on 2x2 and 3x3...
We will have our revenge. xD Or maybe we'll practice.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> We both, once again, bottom the list on 2x2 and 3x3...
> We will have our revenge. xD Or maybe we'll practice.



Someone beat us in 2x2! xD
But yeah, practice is much needed!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 3, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 18.19 18.99 (19.31) (17.04) 18.72 = *18.63* //Nice


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 3, 2015)

2x2 : (4.14), 5.17, 5.51, 4.92, (6.15) = 5.20
3x3 : 17.58, 15.46, (19.19), 15.10, (14.59) = 16.05
4x4 : 55.48, 59.61, (1:01.18), (53.25), 54.81 = 56.63
5x5 : 1:43.33, 1:52.70, (1:37.09), 1:47.16, (1:56.27) = 1:47.73
6x6 : 3:03.51, 3:01.61, (3:33.20), (2:53.49), 3:17.47 = 3:07.53
7x7 : (4:34.46), (4:11.33), 4:28.51, 4:19.73, 4:25.72 = 4:25.65
OH : (38.60), (42.19), 39.37, 42.12, 39.22 = 40.24
Megaminx : 1:38.55, 1:35.03, 1:40.55, (1:40.66), (1:34.91) = 1:38.04
Pyraminx : 5.98, (7.61), (4.10), 7.03, 4.79 = 5.93
Square-1 : (30.17), (52.96), 37.00, 36.85, 33.54 = 35.80
Skewb : 8.49, 9.39, (10.11), (8.43), 9.06 = 8.98


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 3, 2015)

Yay first in pyra and second in skewb now! Hope I can maintain the positions


----------



## notfeliks (Jul 4, 2015)

2x2: 9.50, (9.57), 8.16, 9.43, (6.79) = 9.03
3x3: 16.90, 15.47, (14.18), (18.70), 14.20 = 15.52
4x4: 1:09.32, (1:27.27), 1:15.82, (1:06.29), 1:14.11 = 1:13.08
5x5: 2:09.22, 2:08.58, 2:17.50, (2:02.33), (2:42.39) = 2:11.77
OH: 31.80, (35.10), (27.75), 30.16, 30.75 = 30.90
Pyraminx: (14.36), 11.27, (7.72), 12.55, 8.93 = 10.90


----------



## Berd (Jul 4, 2015)

*Results:*

*2x2:* (4.94), (5.86), 5.07, 5.16, 5.12 = *5.12*
*3x3:* 18.03, (19.77), (13.32), 17.49, 15.42 = *16.98*
*4x4:* 1:07.41, (1:21.01), (1:04.56), 1:08.90, 1:08.59 = *1:08.30*
*5x5:* (2:14.20), 2:31.92, 2:20.87, 2:30.45, (2:44.30) = *2:27.75*
*6x6:* (4:18.31), 4:26.57, (4:59.77), 4:56.79, 4:50.68 = *4:44.68*
*7x7:* 7:07.00, (7:33.50), (6:21.20), 7:31.29, 6:48.12 = *7:08.80*
*Skewb:* 8.10, 13.92, (6.21), (18.15), 13.47 = *11.83*
*Pyraminx:* (7.45), 8.90, 8.43, 8.60, (9.65) = *8.64*
*Square One:* 38.32, 54.25, 1:06.37, (1:16.60), (37.80) = *52.98*
*Megaminx:* 3:35.44, 3:19.03, 3:15.77, (3:06.82), (3:39.59) = *3:23.41*
*OH:* 42.20, (42.40), 38.32, (34.66), 38.04 = *39.52*
*2BLD:* 32.75, 29.76, 34.21 = *29.76*
*3BLD:* DNF(1:42.39), 1:40.13, 1:23.65 = *1:23.65*
*4BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
*MBLD:* 3/3: 8:20.83 = *3 Points*
*FM:* 51 = *51 https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_B-_R_F-_B_D-_B-_R-_F-_B2_U2_F2_D2_R_F2_L2_F2_L_B2_R&alg=D-_L_B_D_B_R-%0AL-_D2_L2_B-_L-_B%0AF-_D_F_R-_D-_R%0AL-_D_L2_D_L-%0AD__U-_L-_D-_L_U%0AD-_L-_D-_L_%0Af-_R-_D-_R_D_f%0Az2_y-_R2_u-_R_U-_R_U_R-_u_R2_y_R_U-_R-*
*234 Relay:* 1:33.95 = *1:33.95*
*2345 Relay:* 3:39.13 = *3:39.13*

Cool week!


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2015)

*3x3:* (15.45), (17.84), 15.96, 15.47, 16.33 = 15.92
*4x4:* (DNF), 58.62, 1:05.24, 56.32, (50.56) = 1:00.06
*5x5:* (1:34.23), 1:41.11, (1:45.45), 1:40.34, 1:35.98 = 1:39.14
*6x6:* (3:06.91), (2:38.64), 3:06.52, 3:01.76, 2:55.80 = 3:01.36
*7x7:* (4:33.67), (4:20.67), 4:33.35, 4:32.22, 4:31.39 = 4:32.32
*OH:* (DNF), 32.86, (24.63), 30.27, 32.38 = 31.84
*Megaminx:* 2:05.88, 1:58.64, (1:48.03), (2:08.81), 1:59.92 = 2:01.48


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> *Results:*
> *FM:* 58 = *58*
> Cool week!



Solution with explanation is needed.


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

h2f said:


> Solution with explanation is needed.


Oh, lmao look at the move count. It was just a normal move count of a cflop solve.


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2015)

Still you need to put the solution. ;-)


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

h2f said:


> Still you need to put the solution. ;-)


Will do!


----------



## Sam N (Jul 5, 2015)

Square-1: 14.06 (14.02), 18.85, (22.83), 16.61 = 16.51

Pyraminx: (10.52), 7.63, (6.27), 8.38, 9.46 = 8.49

Megaminx: 1:53.53, 1:42.78, (1:41.84), 1:50.30, (1:58.18) = 1:48.87

2x2: (5.41), 4.00, 4.18, 4.80, (2.40) = 4.33

3x3: 13.80, 16.13, (22.11), (12,52), 15.18 = 15.04

4x4: (48.47), (1:10.31), 50.56, 50.36, 55.31 = 52.08

5x5: 1:49.13, (1:40.22), 1:46.19, (1:56.86), 1:50.99 = 1:48.77

Magic: (1.76), 1.34, 1.56, (1.28), 1.63 = 1.51

Master Magic: (2.98), 3.45, 3.21, (5.67), 3.33, = 3.33

2x2,3x3,4x4 relay: 1:13.89

2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5 relay: 3:11.81

I need to work on consistency.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, it looks like I got beaten a lot more at Pyra...  But I'm still in the top 50%!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2015)

222 (5.67), 6.67, 5.97, (6.75), 5.74 = 6.13
333 (21.90), 20.07, 18.07, 19.71, (17.43) = 19.29
444 1:20.46, (1:02.19), 1:14.94, (1:48.74), 1:18.47 = 1:17.95 [bj]
555 2:07.42, (2:37.29), 2:01.29, 2:12.59, 1:58.09 = 2:07.10
666 (4:12.49,), 4:49.54, (5:15.34), 4:21.50, 4:25.16 = 4:32.07
777 6:57.43, 7:20.07, (6:36.96+), (7:46.2), 6:46.15 = 7:01.22
pyr 15.92, 6.44, (12.17), 16.02, (20.36), = 16.13
skw (11.47), 14.51, (21.95), 21.55, 13.94 = 16.67
2-4 1:33.20
2-5 4:13.79


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 7, 2015)

Results: congrats to DubDubJr, Keroma12 and Cale

*2x2x2*(39)

 2.59 AustinReed
 2.73 TheDubDubJr
 2.92 cuberkid10
 3.25 Nihahhat
 3.27 EMI
 3.58 jasseri
 3.79 Matei N.
 3.82 Isaac Lai
 4.04 Cale S
 4.15 Daniel Wu
 4.18 Torch
 4.21 pantu2000
 4.29 CaptainB
 4.30 giorgi
 4.32 G2013
 4.33 Raptor56
 4.52 qaz
 4.72 CyanSandwich
 4.74 jedijupiter
 5.00 pyr14
 5.12 Berd
 5.15 YTCuber
 5.20 bacyril
 5.25 FastCubeMaster
 5.56 JustinTimeCuber
 6.13 Ordway Persyn
 6.16 LostGent
 6.26 Edmund
 6.28 Scruggsy13
 6.52 Schmidt
 6.83 Kenneth Svendson
 6.88 Keroma12
 7.25 ickathu
 7.64 cubelazzi
 8.49 h2f
 9.03 notfeliks
 9.39 YouCubing
 10.68 ronaldm
 16.83 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(44)

 10.28 EMI
 10.28 AustinReed
 10.52 Iggy
 10.99 TheDubDubJr
 11.22 jasseri
 11.55 cuberkid10
 11.64 Torch
 12.41 Nihahhat
 12.62 giorgi
 12.99 qaz
 13.18 JustinTimeCuber
 13.56 Daniel Wu
 14.05 the super cuber
 14.23 Keroma12
 15.02 pantu2000
 15.32 G2013
 15.36 Cale S
 15.45 Raptor56
 15.52 notfeliks
 15.81 Isaac Lai
 15.92 Dene
 16.05 bacyril
 16.47 Selkie
 16.52 CyanSandwich
 16.63 jedijupiter
 16.70 LostGent
 16.98 Berd
 16.98 ickathu
 17.23 Kenneth Svendson
 18.18 Scruggsy13
 18.44 xchippy
 18.63 MarcelP
 18.68 Matei N.
 19.11 CaptainB
 19.28 Ordway Persyn
 20.52 h2f
 21.50 evileli
 21.91 FastCubeMaster
 21.96 pyr14
 22.49 Schmidt
 25.29 cubelazzi
 34.53 MatsBergsten
 36.71 YouCubing
 1:00.86 ronaldm
*4x4x4*(28)

 36.96 EMI
 42.81 AustinReed
 43.86 TheDubDubJr
 44.17 Iggy
 50.42 Nihahhat
 52.05 cuberkid10
 52.08 Raptor56
 54.70 Torch
 55.35 Keroma12
 56.07 Daniel Wu
 56.63 bacyril
 1:00.06 Dene
 1:01.37 Cale S
 1:07.33 Scruggsy13
 1:08.30 Berd
 1:08.97 ickathu
 1:09.41 Isaac Lai
 1:09.83 Selkie
 1:10.40 pyr14
 1:13.08 notfeliks
 1:14.38 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.43 JustinTimeCuber
 1:17.96 Ordway Persyn
 1:21.58 h2f
 1:26.22 CyanSandwich
 1:46.91 FastCubeMaster
 2:20.56 MatsBergsten
 2:52.69 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:25.83 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.14 Dene
 1:40.86 Keroma12
 1:47.73 bacyril
 1:48.60 giorgi
 1:48.77 Raptor56
 1:51.59 Cale S
 1:56.47 Daniel Wu
 2:01.86 Scruggsy13
 2:06.11 cuberkid10
 2:07.10 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.77 notfeliks
 2:26.43 Kenneth Svendson
 2:27.75 Berd
 2:32.90 JustinTimeCuber
 2:34.89 pyr14
 2:40.21 Selkie
 3:35.57 h2f
 4:25.56 MatsBergsten
 6:57.81 YouCubing
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:29.31 TheDubDubJr
 3:01.36 Dene
 3:02.93 Keroma12
 3:07.53 bacyril
 4:32.07 Ordway Persyn
 4:44.68 Berd
 4:59.36 Selkie
 5:04.23 Kenneth Svendson
 8:32.20 YouCubing
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:53.36 TheDubDubJr
 4:24.65 bacyril
 4:32.32 Dene
 4:54.36 Keroma12
 7:01.22 Ordway Persyn
 7:08.80 Berd
 7:57.85 Kenneth Svendson
 8:25.96 Selkie
14:51.65 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.00 TheDubDubJr
 21.48 Nihahhat
 22.19 Daniel Wu
 22.29 giorgi
 28.56 Torch
 29.06 jasseri
 30.90 notfeliks
 31.84 Dene
 33.63 jedijupiter
 37.51 cuberkid10
 37.86 Kenneth Svendson
 38.56 Isaac Lai
 39.52 Berd
 40.24 bacyril
 42.82 FastCubeMaster
 44.73 Keroma12
 57.03 h2f
 58.03 pyr14
 1:02.69 CyanSandwich
 1:05.33 xchippy
 1:44.50 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:05.08 AustinReed
 1:20.01 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.71 Nihahhat
 1:28.38 TheDubDubJr
 2:20.11 Cale S
 2:31.54 okayama
13:32.00 FastCubeMaster
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 10.16 YTCuber
 14.29 the super cuber
 18.67 TheDubDubJr
 25.43 MatsBergsten
 29.76 Berd
 32.09 h2f
 35.35 Torch
 46.45 Keroma12
 1:13.03 Isaac Lai
 3:14.70 JustinTimeCuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 41.87 Cale S
 1:23.65 Berd
 1:24.33 MatsBergsten
 1:47.48 qaz
 1:48.03 Keroma12
 2:12.04 Scruggsy13
 2:28.65 Torch
 2:33.14 h2f
 2:52.56 TheDubDubJr
 3:02.68 Nihahhat
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 2:59.29 Cale S
 5:50.26 MatsBergsten
 9:38.42 Keroma12
 DNF h2f
 DNF Nihahhat
 DNF Berd
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 5:33.59 Cale S
13:02.75 MatsBergsten
31:35.15 h2f
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

20/25 (55:36)  CyanSandwich
3/3 ( 8:20)  Berd
5/7 (39:39)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:08.59 G2013
 1:20.44 TheDubDubJr
 1:34.47 Keroma12
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:06.67 cuberkid10
 1:07.36 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.89 Raptor56
 1:21.74 Torch
 1:23.63 Nihahhat
 1:28.37 Keroma12
 1:31.50 Scruggsy13
 1:33.20 Ordway Persyn
 1:33.84 Kenneth Svendson
 1:33.95 Berd
 1:35.25 Isaac Lai
 2:06.87 FastCubeMaster
 2:09.14 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:30.27 TheDubDubJr
 3:11.81 Raptor56
 3:16.82 cuberkid10
 3:24.03 Keroma12
 3:35.12 Scruggsy13
 3:39.13 Berd
 4:04.44 Kenneth Svendson
 4:13.79 Ordway Persyn
 5:55.13 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.51 Raptor56
 1.58 Scruggsy13
 1.86 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.33 Raptor56
 3.99 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(19)

 4.29 TheDubDubJr
 4.49 Isaac Lai
 4.89 Cale S
 5.38 Nihahhat
 8.85 Scruggsy13
 8.98 bacyril
 9.09 qaz
 9.20 EMI
 11.83 Berd
 12.30 pyr14
 12.98 giorgi
 14.41 CaptainB
 14.82 Daniel Wu
 14.94 JustinTimeCuber
 16.67 Ordway Persyn
 22.65 KubeRush
 24.11 Keroma12
 27.43 FastCubeMaster
 29.81 YouCubing
*Clock*(3)

 13.86 pyr14
 15.07 Kenneth Svendson
 19.31 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.85 Isaac Lai
 4.28 Daniel Wu
 4.80 ickathu
 4.93 TheDubDubJr
 5.75 AustinReed
 5.93 bacyril
 6.42 Cale S
 7.20 pyr14
 7.36 cuberkid10
 8.27 YouCubing
 8.35 Torch
 8.49 Raptor56
 8.64 Berd
 8.84 Keroma12
 9.43 YTCuber
 10.45 KubeRush
 10.84 Scruggsy13
 10.85 JustinTimeCuber
 10.92 notfeliks
 11.23 FastCubeMaster
 11.88 CaptainB
 12.60 Kenneth Svendson
 14.70 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:35.01 TheDubDubJr
 1:38.04 bacyril
 1:46.34 giorgi
 1:48.87 Raptor56
 2:01.48 Dene
 2:02.27 Daniel Wu
 2:03.75 Keroma12
 2:22.98 Scruggsy13
 3:23.41 Berd
 4:56.33 YouCubing
*Square-1*(12)

 14.12 EMI
 16.51 Raptor56
 24.57 TheDubDubJr
 27.54 Cale S
 32.43 Daniel Wu
 34.51 Nihahhat
 35.80 bacyril
 52.98 Berd
 54.39 okayama
 1:20.44 YouCubing
 2:54.85 Keroma12
 4:22.64 pyr14
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 TheDubDubJr
27 okayama
30 G2013
31 Cale S
33 Keroma12
36 AustinReed
38 h2f
51 Berd
59 giorgi
62 YouCubing
62 xchippy

*Contest results*

344 TheDubDubJr
244 Keroma12
218 Cale S
215 Berd
186 bacyril
185 Daniel Wu
185 Nihahhat
184 cuberkid10
173 Raptor56
166 AustinReed
161 Torch
146 Isaac Lai
145 giorgi
145 EMI
131 Scruggsy13
128 Dene
119 Kenneth Svendson
119 CyanSandwich
102 pyr14
101 h2f
99 Ordway Persyn
99 jasseri
95 JustinTimeCuber
89 qaz
88 notfeliks
86 YouCubing
85 G2013
74 Iggy
69 ickathu
68 MatsBergsten
67 Selkie
64 FastCubeMaster
63 jedijupiter
63 pantu2000
57 CaptainB
50 Matei N.
47 the super cuber
44 YTCuber
37 LostGent
35 okayama
35 xchippy
20 Schmidt
16 MarcelP
15 cubelazzi
15 KubeRush
14 Edmund
11 evileli
8 ronaldm


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Boohoo! Missed 3rd by 3 points  gj everyone!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 7, 2015)

1st in pyra, 2nd in skewb but still 12th I need to do more events, but it doesn't help that I don't have any big cubes


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 7, 2015)

On another note, how do you do match the scramble?


----------



## Berd (Jul 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> On another note, how do you so match the scramble?


I think you scramble one cube with the scramble and try to match it I think.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 7, 2015)

I was going for first, but in the end was pretty far off. First podium though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

How are the final scores calculated?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> How are the final scores calculated?



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?49416-Weekly-Competition-Overall-Scoring-Rules


----------

